# Cheap art!



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw somewhere online how someone had used a disposable baking pan to make tin art. So I gave it a go and this is what happened! All you need is a crotchet needle, scissors and a towel. Lots of fun!! I only wish that I could find thicker tin so that it's not so flimsy.
View attachment 19018
View attachment 19019


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks great.
For thicker material, check home depot for valour flashing.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Looks great.
> For thicker material, check home depot for valour flashing.



Great idea!!! Thank you!


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Working on a mermaid now... The tail is the hardest part... My hand hurts!!! If I get any thicker metal I'm not sure if I could make the imprints. I'm guessing there are better metal working tools out there than just using a crotchet needle!
View attachment 19062


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

How innovative! I work with copper sheeting but it is pricy. I took shop for a partial term in junior high and one of the crafts introduced was working copper sheeting similar to what you are doing. I still have my "art" project from then. It kinda looks like the raccoon it was supposed to look like! Try a graphite pencil for a fine detail tool. Ballpoint pens give yet another effect. You are getting remarkable detail already though!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Years back I took an interest in punched tin projects. I made a couple panels, and then made a lamp shade. I haven't done much at all since, but this year I want to make a pie safe with punched tin doors. I used valley flashing in the past and will again.
On my lamp shade, it was actually galvanized tin, after I finished it I soaked it in vinegar water and gave it a nice patina.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

With what you are doing, look around, you have different texturing tools all around. Depending on what you are trying to create. A blunt nail, flat or phillips screw driver, if you have ever done any leather tooling, some of those tools could work, but wouldn't have the same effect as when used on leather. Just grab something, and try it on a scrap piece of your metal to see what you come up with.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Makes me want to do this again. I wanted a tin punch insert to place on a few cabinet doors. I used flashing that had a copper finish on one side. Did my punch design hand inserted in the door insert. Looked really good.


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

View attachment 19188

Thinking of painting it too... This is also made from the same pan as the heart was. Will be looking into some thicker metal soon!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## Dave S. (Jul 5, 2006)

It's called repoussÃ©. I think it is a very interesting medium.


----------

